# Piper Y pipe??????



## JBEVO (Jun 10, 2010)

Seems to be a good price?????

Anyone tried one?


Now available, Piper Y Pipe for the GTR R35


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Milltek is better for the same price


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Great, so let me get this right. They do an unsilenced version at £349 and an unsilenced version at £399. I'll take the unsilenced version at £349 then :chairshot

86bhp increase from an exhaust alone? Yeah that'll be right.:blahblah:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Miltek every time as EC aproved etc


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

mickv said:


> Great, so let me get this right. They do an unsilenced version at £349 and an unsilenced version at £399. I'll take the unsilenced version at £349 then :chairshot
> 
> 86bhp increase from an exhaust alone? Yeah that'll be right.:blahblah:


The silenced/unsilenced bit is obviously a typo, but they really should be made to withdraw the "+86hp" claim. Utter, utter bollox.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> The silenced/unsilenced bit is obviously a typo, but they really should be made to withdraw the "+86hp" claim. Utter, utter bollox.


What would be a sensible figure for a y pipe?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Dr Forinor said:


> What would be a sensible figure for a y pipe?


Without remapping to suit, try about 6hp!

That was the difference between RichGT's totally stock car v my Milltek Y-piped car (506hp v 512hp).

But just fitting a desilenced/decatted Y-pipe will make the car overfuel even more horribly, which leads to lots of black soot on the rear bumper and worse fuel economy.

It's always worth remapping when making a change in the way the car breathes IMO.

BTW, I've "only" managed an 85hp increase fitting a full Akrapovic exhaust system, K&N air filters and a custom GTC remap! (last dynoed at 591hp).
So the idea of adding 86hp from a cheap Y-pipe alone is laughable and fraudently misleading.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Without remapping to suit, try about 6hp!
> 
> That was the difference between RichGT's totally stock car v my Milltek Y-piped car (506hp v 512hp).
> 
> ...


Yeh I remember reading your EVO article about the exhaust system, and how much it cost


----------



## JBEVO (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for all you comments, I read it that the 86BHP increase was an example for the ENTIRE system not just the Y pipe!


----------



## JBEVO (Jun 10, 2010)

I think this must be the root of the claim!!!!!!!!!

News | Piper Performance Exhausts


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

downpipes, y-pipe and cobb or other re-map might make this...

sounds great BTW


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

JBEVO said:


> Thanks for all you comments, I read it that the 86BHP increase was an example for the ENTIRE system not just the Y pipe!


Yup, with the Miltek SS full system and a remap


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

JBEVO said:


> I think this must be the root of the claim!!!!!!!!!
> 
> News | Piper Performance Exhausts


" independent rolling road tests at SVA in Dover showed the system alone increased power by a massive 86bhp! "

But that's quite clearly complete bollox! How can they say that? The stock map cannot change the timing, fuelling or boost anywhere near enough to make that sort of increase, no matter what the hardware changes...


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

To be fair, whilst the copy looks like it was written by a dyslexic baboon they don't claim the Y pipe will give that power boost - quote:

"The full Piper Exhaust for the R35 showed the complete system increasing the power by a massive 86bhp when tested by them, plus there are considerable weight savings too over the factory system of course. "

Or am i missing something?


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

i have the piper y-pipe on mine

will be uploading a soundcheck/video onto youtube soon.. will post a link when i do


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

londongtr said:


> To be fair, whilst the copy looks like it was written by a dyslexic baboon they don't claim the Y pipe will give that power boost - quote:
> 
> "The full Piper Exhaust for the R35 showed the complete system increasing the power by a massive 86bhp when tested by them, plus there are considerable weight savings too over the factory system of course. "
> 
> Or am i missing something?


Yes you are missing the quote I lifted directly from their website stating that the "system alone" raised the power by 86hp. That explicitly states that nothing else was done, i.e. remapping.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Pipers test car was Raef from sva imports r35. i suppied him an AccessPORT


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Pipers test car was Raef from sva imports r35. i suppied him an AccessPORT


Well there's a surprise, it was remapped using an AccessPort! 

How can they get away with such misleading wording in their advert?
Some gullible punters are going to be very disappointed if they were to do a before and after dyno test... :nervous:


----------



## thelasertron (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi I was looking to upgrade my pads and brake fluid on my r35? can any one recommend the performance friction pad over yellowstuff??

and which one are noisier?

and whats the best brake fluid to use??

ta:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisWatts (Jun 3, 2010)

Steve said:


> Miltek every time as EC aproved etc


Does the Milltek Y pipe void any part of the Nissan G'tee?
I'd love to have a bit more aural drama but don't want to blow the warrenty!:nervous::nervous:
Chris


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

ChrisWatts said:


> Does the Milltek Y pipe void any part of the Nissan G'tee?
> I'd love to have a bit more aural drama but don't want to blow the warrenty!:nervous::nervous:
> Chris


When Nissan did their engine recall they told people with y pipes to leave them on and they would refit them back on the new engines. I think that should ease any warranty worries!


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Soundclip of my 35 with the piper y-pipe.. 

YouTube - R35 GTR Exhaust Piper Performance Y-Pipe


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Changing the whole exhaust and fitting downpipes will make all the differance to the sound of the car ,somehow I doubt there is much differance in sound from one make of y- pipe to another if that is the only thing done .


----------

